# Mise en place



## bieniek (May 4, 2012)

Do you like to talk to your fish? 

Top right home made sushi ginger. 















Photos doesnt include prawns as they were getting impaled then, theres no square pan there either, hopefully can take pics during process tomorrow. 

Starting my double at 5am tomorrow, just to entertain 8 guests :doublethumbsup: at 10, then another 15 at 5pm. Good day


----------



## adletson (May 4, 2012)

That fish is gorgeous. Do we get to see plated pics?


----------



## G-rat (May 4, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Starting my double at 5am tomorrow, just to entertain 8 guests :doublethumbsup: at 10, then another 15 at 5pm. Good day



Those are my favorite days of cooking. I get to do one of those types of days about once a month and they are my favorite. Have fun dude.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 5, 2012)

Nice! You enjoy your job, your customers get a great meal, your boss gets a happy staff. Everyone wins!

That salmon belly looks....well....how much is international shipping? :hungry:


----------



## bieniek (May 6, 2012)

There is no such place in Norway who would serve this...Much better than the package shite an so easy to produce. 
If I would have to spend one day a month just slicing ginger in a respectable sushi establishment, so be it. 
Ive read somewhere that if you use cheap rice vinegar ginger wont get pinkish... that might just be the case here!






egg tempura. A snack. I mean for myself 







Equal amounts of light soy, lime juice, mirin and double quantity sugar. Plus 




fine dice :knife:














Now [It is a catering, mind that]I honestly think it looks kinda shite. I dont really like it that much. I need years more training and before I get to Japan [hopefully next years holidays] I think I just mess around. 
But hey! Im trying my hardest here, Im cheering myself up, that there are people who take money for it and doesnt give a damn about the quality and freshness of produce or the cuts they perform, though it doesnt help much.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 6, 2012)

Looks delicious to me.

A pretty presentation is a big part of sushi, but taste and ingredients are still #1.


----------



## DK chef (May 6, 2012)

i guess it´s a toolbox?  cool idea to arrange in a toolbox like a picnic basket


----------



## Crothcipt (May 8, 2012)

It took me looking very hard to even find any problems with your presentation, even then I would still eat it. Many time we are harder on ourselves than what others would think. Your pursuit of perfection if very close, I just hope you enjoy the road.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 8, 2012)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing. What type of yanagiba did you use?


----------



## bieniek (May 8, 2012)

Thanks folks, I totally agree with Eamon the flavour but also balance is the most important things for me. I couldnt articulate it claear enough until I was in THailand. The balance they reach there between sweet/bitter/sour/salty is amazing. It opened my eyes on how to finish what im cooking, whatever it is, just as how London taught me how to really taste things.

DK chef, it is a toolbox. My boss kinda likes all those gimmicks, haha, machinery. Im not saying it doesnt look cool, I like it  He bought Tormek, have Kenwood mixer from fifties, three restored mustangs not mentioning thermomixes and other 




Crothcipt said:


> It took me looking very hard to even find any problems with your presentation, even then I would still eat it. Many time we are harder on ourselves than what others would think. Your pursuit of perfection if very close, I just hope you enjoy the road.



Yeah, Its true, im almost never happy with what Im cooking. I always feel like theres better way or room to improve. Not for others, for myself. 
Just like my dad said to me long time ago. If you want to do something, do it right, or dont do it unish:


----------



## SameGuy (May 8, 2012)

FWIW, I think it looks GREAT! Love the kooky presentation! Takk for å vise bildene. 



bieniek said:


> The balance they reach there between sweet/bitter/sour/salty is amazing.


Don't forget the fifth taste, _umami_.

Sort of off-topic, but not totally: I had ebi-nigiri for the first time recently... how does one eat it without looking foolish? I had no trouble with the maguro, sake, tako and hamo, just grabbing and popping into my mouth. But the ebi? Do I just eat the tail? I tried biting through but it wasn't easy.


----------



## bieniek (May 10, 2012)

Thanks man 



stereo.pete said:


> Awesome pics, thanks for sharing. What type of yanagiba did you use?



Sorry I missed that somehow. It is ebays kichikuni ichimonji honkasumi 270


----------



## SameGuy (May 10, 2012)

Realllly?? Nah, come on. I've had my eye on that exact knife as my first single-bevel. But I did not expect you would be using one (even in a production kitchen)!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 10, 2012)

I am curious about how you make your sushi ginger. We go through about 1/4 of a case a mo. and usually end up throwing it out. (its cheaper to buy the 5# box, than a smaller amount) So I am wondering how long you can keep it too. Love the pics.


----------



## SameGuy (May 10, 2012)

Ooh, me too. Smaller amounts, family and friends, but....


----------



## bieniek (May 11, 2012)

Yeah  Exactly that knife. :O

Ginger:

Peel ginger. Slice using mandoline very fine/thin slices. Knead a lot of salt into it. When you have enough ginger juice to almost cover slices, cover and set in fridge for at least one day. After, take out, wash three times until theres no more salt. 
Boil up rice vinegar, add sugar, it must be sweet, and seasalt. I actually use seasalt. Strain the ginger and drop it into boiling liquid. Bring to boil, boil for maybe one or two minutes [youll see how ginger looks and slices behave] It should have a bite but not like fresh. 
Put in a tight box/jar, close and dont touch for a week.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 11, 2012)

Ty very much. Sounds very cool. will have to try it out some time this week.


----------



## SameGuy (May 11, 2012)

Thanks again. I'll try that this weekend.


----------

